# Bluestacks & Other Android Emulators



## GaryG83 (Jan 26, 2017)

Does anyone here use Bluestacks, or any other PC Android emulator? Since we've had to upload a photo on the app I can't get the app to work on Bluestacks. It asks me to take a photo every time I open it which obviously I can't do. Anyone know of a way around this?

I've heard other Android emulators allow you to use a webcam to take photos (not that I have a webcam either though). I've tried three different emulators and once I've installed the Flex APK every time I try open the app it simply states that unfortunately it has stopped working. Is there something obvious I'm missing, for it to happen with every emulator I try?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hmmm how do you scan packages and deliver with the emulator then?

Maybe by a cheap android device and use that?


----------



## GaryG83 (Jan 26, 2017)

I don't use the emulator when driving, I only use it at home to look for blocks. At the moment I can't use it though as it seems you need to take the photo with all devices you use, and I can't take one with the emulator.

Anyone know a way around this, or a way to get the Flex app to actually work on another emulator?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh


----------

